# sub integration: 2-chan vs LFE



## jv8 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been using REW to integrate my sub with the mains. In my Marantz AVR I set the sub level trim to 0db, mains to small, and crossover at 80hz (although mains will play down to 40hz). I then used REW along with room treatments and sub gain/PEQ to create a great curve and phase align the sub. Stereo music sounds awesome!

However, going back to movies the LFE is too low. My only LFE specific AVR setting is 0db, -10db, or OFF. I have it set to 0db. My source is a PS3 decoding 5.1 linear PCM before going to the AVR. I don't see a LFE setting on the PS3.

The sub has two tasks: 1) fill in the lower octave for the L+R channels and 2) play the LFE channel

How do you balance the two tasks with only one gain adjustment for the sub? Is a better processor needed to create great curves for both 2-chan music and HT?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Try doing the same setup except set that AVR LFE setting to -10db. Leave it like that for music, set it for 0db for movies.


----------



## jv8 (Dec 18, 2011)

GCG said:


> Try doing the same setup except set that AVR LFE setting to -10db. Leave it like that for music, set it for 0db for movies.


Thanks for the tip. I will try that... but it seems that would only help if the LFE setting affects the L/R->sub mixing. Is that the case for some AVRs?

I thought the LFE setting was to correct some early surround tracks that didn't do the required -10db headroom offset. That should be unrelated to stereo low pass to sub.

In any case I can always fix my problem by going into the AVR setup menu and manually changing the sub level when I switch between music and movies... or I could manually twist the sub gain knob... but I am trying to do something a little more automated.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

What model of receiver do you have?

This year's Marantz AVRs (5009,6009,7009) have both a master speaker sound level setting for each speaker, including the subwoofer, and a secondary per-input adjustment which is relative to that master setting. This won't help much if you play both music and movies using the same input connection, but many BD players have both HDMI and S/PDIF outputs. My understanding is that this feature is new with this year's receiver models.

You don't explicitly say so, but do you have your speakers all set to Small? Your description suggests that's the case, but I thought I'd make sure. It's required for bass management.


----------



## jv8 (Dec 18, 2011)

selden said:


> What model of receiver do you have?
> 
> This year's Marantz AVRs (5009,6009,7009) have both a master speaker sound level setting for each speaker, including the subwoofer, and a secondary per-input adjustment which is relative to that master setting. This won't help much if you play both music and movies using the same input connection, but many BD players have both HDMI and S/PDIF outputs. My understanding is that this feature is new with this year's receiver models.
> 
> You don't explicitly say so, but do you have your speakers all set to Small? Your description suggests that's the case, but I thought I'd make sure. It's required for bass management.


Yes, I set all speakers to small.

I have an old SR8001... I think you are right about a new processor being able to handle my situation - I've seen that feature in a couple. However I'm trying to hold off on a new processor until the dust settles on HDMI 2.0.

In the meantime I might try a couple different options. One is a 2-chan pre-amp with HT passthrough that sits between the AVR and power amps. Obviously an external power amp is required for L/R/sub. But when the stereo pre is off the AVR has full control to set up for HT.

The other option is to use the dual inputs of my Rythmik subs (LFE + L/R), send full range to L/R and essentially perform the bass management in the sub.


----------

